# Sony a6000 vs Nikon d5300 vs Olympus OMD EM10



## ZooVet95

I will be taking a camping safari trip soon and am looking for a great mirrorless camera. I am considering the Sony a6000, the Nikon d5300, or the Olympus OMD EM10 but I am open to new suggestions. Any thoughts?


----------



## Derrel

I voted for the Nikon D5300, with the new 80-400 VR-G lens. It's not a mirrorless camera, but rather a small d-slr with a pretty decent battery performance for a small camera.


----------



## PropilotBW

For $1000 you could buy the OM-D E-M10 with the M.Zuiko 75-300mm.  More than enough power for your safari, without having to break the bank


----------



## asa400

Here's a great blog by a profession safari guide using a mirrorless camera.  Using the Olympus OM-D E-M1 for African Safari Photography


----------



## jaomul

D5300. Safari equals stationary and moving animals. Dslrs are just better at focus tracking still


----------



## PropilotBW

jaomul said:


> D5300. Safari equals stationary and moving animals. Dslrs are just better at focus tracking still



I may contradict my statement above, but I can agree to this.  I've had the Nikon D5100 and I currently have the Olympus OM-D E-M5 II.  The focus tracking with the Olympus takes some getting used to.  ...by this I mean using Manual focus for fast moving birds.  On stationary or slower moving objects, the auto-focus is very fast and accurate! 
I tried using my OM-D E-M5 Mark II along with the M.Zuiko 75-300mm lens for shooting Osprey's and other various flying birds at the beach,  using Continuous Auto Focus.  I found the lens hunting for the focus, which was very frustrating, as I got very few "keepers."  I'm not sure if it was the camera or the lens's focusing ability.  I ended up switching to manual focus, and found the "Focus Peaking" offered in the Olympus a very useful tool, increasing my success rate exponentially.
Now, to be fair, I had not yet used this camera for this purpose, as I've only had it for a month or so. (I also did not purchased this camera for this purpose.  I bought the Olympus package for it's small travel size).  The settings in itself took some getting used to.  By the week's end, I was starting to get the hang of taking some really sharp photos.  Practice makes perfect, and I know I could get sharper photos now that I am more familiar with the camera and it's proper settings.    

With that said, Given the choice for your Safari purpose ONLY and no other variables, I would go with a Nikon DX body with the 70-300 VR II.   You will probably not be disappointed.


----------



## asa400

Just an FYI-- I have both an Olympus E-M5 and the E-M1. While the e-m5 is pretty much useless on continuous, I find the e-m1 to be pretty accurate on C-AF, especially after installing the V3.0 firmware upgrade. I have yet to try the e-m1 on C-AF with tracking, so I don't know how that will do, but again, the C-AF close to DSLR capabilities.


----------

